# Bad Dawgs are loose !



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

first 15 of 65 are up . Let me know what you think .




link is below



http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/**tra...QQ_ipgZ200QQ_sopZ12QQ_trksidZp3911Q2ec0Q2em14


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

These are great!
I have been waiting for these, Bruce.
Can I send you an email to order so you avoid the 'bay fees?
I have an order for 5 just to start! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*orders*

My e-mail for orders till the web site is up will be [email protected] . Remember to let me know colors. Just a note one of the things I'm setting up on the website is a parts list of all the cars I sell especially the original T-jets , AFX , and Tyco bodies. This is an open invitation to all to order away. Just remember I'm one person and do not expect next day shipping.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry, but I don't understand the selling system : 

if you release a car I want on ebay, but I can't afford it this week (or, if I want to wait to combine shipping with another specific model later) ; but if all availables are sold, before I 've got slot car budget or a completed shopping list, there will be not possibility to buy the cars once the release is over ? (I hope you'll understand what I mean with my english...)


last question, how much will be the shipping to France for 1-2 resin kits , standard airmail ? (ps : you can send me a MP if you prefers)


thank you !


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks!
I'll shoot you an email order straight away and wait for an invoice. :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Slot Car Bodies Invade Vintage TV*

Holy mother of resin, Batman, it's time to jump in the Bat Mobile and round up some of those Bad Dawgs! You're right... Boy Wonder. We can't... have them... running amuck... in the streets... of Gotham. We must... take them to... the Bat Cave... and see... which chassis... they fit.

It's a wonderful day in the neighborhood, the neighborhood, the neighborhood. Won't you be my neighbor? Look, I've got a new cardigan. It's Petty Blue. Can you say "Petty Blue"? I bet you can. Sure. Sure. Go ask your TM if you said it right. Well, boys and girls, we have a special treat. Mr. Trax down the street has come over to show us some new bodies for our slot cars. Sure. Sure. Can you say "TYCO CHEVELLE STOCKER" or "ROUGH RIDERS"? I bet you can. Sure. Sure. Go ask your TM if you said it right.

Captain, we are picking up a large concentration of resin in an area of the third planet from the sun. Good. God. Man. That. Is. Earth! We. Must. Go. Investigate. Form. A. Landing. Party. And. Meet. Me. In. The. Transporter. Room. At. Once. And. Set. Phasors. On. Race!

Well, I may be a little excited... :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

demether said:


> Sorry, but I don't understand the selling system :
> 
> if you release a car I want on ebay, but I can't afford it this week (or, if I want to wait to combine shipping with another specific model later) ; but if all availables are sold, before I 've got slot car budget or a completed shopping list, there will be not possibility to buy the cars once the release is over ? (I hope you'll understand what I mean with my english...)
> 
> ...


Cars will be available all the time .My selling system is no different then others . If you don't have the $$ today you can get some from next weeks auction or if you don't want to wait order direct at [email protected] until the website is finished. anymore questions please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

resinmonger said:


> Holy mother of resin, Batman, it's time to jump in the Bat Mobile and round up some of those Bad Dawgs! You're right... Boy Wonder. We can't... have them... running amuck... in the streets... of Gotham. We must... take them to... the Bat Cave... and see... which chassis... they fit.
> 
> It's a wonderful day in the neighborhood, the neighborhood, the neighborhood. Won't you be my neighbor? Look, I've got a new cardigan. It's Petty Blue. Can you say "Petty Blue"? I bet you can. Sure. Sure. Go ask your TM if you said it right. Well, boys and girls, we have a special treat. Mr. Trax down the street has come over to show us some new bodies for our slot cars. Sure. Sure. Can you say "TYCO CHEVELLE STOCKER" or "ROUGH RIDERS"? I bet you can. Sure. Sure. Go ask your TM if you said it right.
> 
> ...


well if you get this excited on the first week I'm afraid to see you a few weeks from now when we get to release #65. I'm having fun guys and I'm already setting aside more ideas. Thanks !


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

E-mail sent! :thumbsup: Thanks Bruce.

Also sent you an idea for that Tyco-mount '70 Boss Mustang.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dangit Bruce you're killing me!!! I want!! I want!!!! I want!! I don't care if I don't have the darn chassis!! I want!! Gotta be good until I get back from my little trip to FLA this coming week, but when I get back....I want...


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

sounds good .I'll have a bunch more coming out next week so you'll want more .

I know not much for the AFX guys in this first bunch ,but they will be happy with next weeks group .

For those that have ordered I thank you . I may be a day or two slower in my shipping this week and next that is because I am feeling my way with which cars I need more then one set of molds and I have to tool up . Once I get these settled I will be able to fly thru them .


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> first 15 of 65 are up . Let me know what you think .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruce, are you going to be doing the black tyco "s" series pickup truck, that truck was awesome, but its hard to find an original. I had one that sold for around 200.00 ten years ago.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

sethndaddy said:


> Bruce, are you going to be doing the black tyco "s" series pickup truck, that truck was awesome, but its hard to find an original. I had one that sold for around 200.00 ten years ago.


If I can find one or if someone has one to lend . I am interest in doing one . I have about $2500.00 tide up now in the cars I just made molds for so I think it would be good for me to re-coupe some $$ before my wife kills me . She's a big help and really supportive and a really good student of casting . But to answer your orignal question yes I would like to make one and it is on my list .Anyone got one?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Bruce, Have you ever considered doing the MatchBox Modifieds. That is the MatchBox Slots. I believe they made two, a Gremlin and a Pinto.

Partspig


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Ideas are welcome*



partspig said:


> Bruce, Have you ever considered doing the MatchBox Modifieds. That is the MatchBox Slots. I believe they made two, a Gremlin and a Pinto.
> 
> Partspig


do you have pictures ? or better the two cars . Funny I was just sitting here talking to my wife about the rough riders and said there were other cars I could make into modifieds. So we may see more of them in the future. Ideas are welcome


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Ideal TCR made a set of modifieds too


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Greaaaaaaaaaaat stuff Bruce!!!!!

I got Trick Truck fever...oooooooooooh yeah!

Bob...gonna order up some bodies some day soon...zilla


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

bobhch said:


> Greaaaaaaaaaaat stuff Bruce!!!!!
> 
> I got Trick Truck fever...oooooooooooh yeah!
> 
> Bob...gonna order up some bodies some day soon...zilla



Hey Bob , there's plenty of TT's here for you and if you wouldn't mine I need one painted up for my website .Anything in mine ?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It might be red...or blue...or green...or...or...it will be a suprise*



Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Hey Bob , there's plenty of TT's here for you and if you wouldn't mine I need one painted up for my website .Anything in mine ?


Yeah Bruce,

A paint job for your website is a Yes for sure! Um anything in mind...yes but, not going to tell you right now.

I have one Bad Dawg Trick Truck body,from days gone by, left and painting season in Nebraska has just about started. Waiting for my Tax Return and then will be ordering up some of those Trick Trucks. Any color will be fine as I am going to paint them all...............Yes!

Will go ahead and spray the Trick Truck I have now as soon as possible.

Bob...Phssssssssssssssssssht...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a little red wagon I'm going to modify and a car hauler on the to do list that one or both may interest you.. I'm still working out the details at this time, but you'll see them soon enough... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I have a little red wagon I'm going to modify and a car hauler on the to do list that one or both may interest you.. I'm still working out the details at this time, but you'll see them soon enough... :thumbsup:



very interested . Can't wait to see them


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Ideas are welcome #2*



Bad Dawg Slots said:


> do you have pictures ? or better the two cars . Funny I was just sitting here talking to my wife about the rough riders and said there were other cars I could make into modifieds. So we may see more of them in the future. Ideas are welcome


Yep, I can get you some photos of the cars. I just have to dig them out! I do not see them on Ebay or at shows as often as I used to though> 

Partspig


----------

